
Book Review. Tiny Habits (2020) by BJ Fogg - mad44
http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2020/02/tiny-habits-2020.html
======
dimovich
Reminds me of this quote by Larry Bernstein from Bell Communications Research:

"Prototyping cuts the work to produce a system by 40 percent."

